# Hello, and how to get better coffee from stove top coffee maker?



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Coffee Forum,

I am completely new to this whole coffee thing!

We have been enjoying our coffee made using stove top maker (random makes) for few years(pre-ground espresso lavazza, small black or with a little cream). When out I drink espresso machiato.

Recently we have started looking to buy espresso machine and realised that they are not :cheap/easy to choose or use/all the same.

I have found this forum very interesting and informative, but ended up not wanting proper espresso machine any more!







(can't afford what I would want now).

Hence I have a question: How can I improve the quality of the coffee without going bankrupt? (I am on maternity leave at the moment, with no income )

If I kept using stove top maker, is the grinder (e.g. Iberital mc2) going to be helpfull? how coarse does the coffee need to be? Or should I buy pre-ground coffee from coffee direct for example? what grind type do I want?

Should I be using tamper with stove top maker? (only use spoon now).

I know it's a lot of questions, sorry. There might even be similar threads, but couldn't see them. As my little one is teething I don't get much sleep or free time, and I so need good coffee:coffee:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome Karola

Great questions and thanks for asking

The way I make stove top (moka pot) coffee is;

Start with water just off the boil - add to bottom chamber

Use a medium grind (omni grind - not espresso grind) and fill the basket to the top and level off - Do Not tamp

Screw lid on and place on a medium heat

After a short period the extraction will start and coffee will appear

If you hear bubbles (boiling) then reduce the heat

Remove from the heat as soon as you have enough coffee

Hope this helps


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you!

It's not how I make the coffee will definitely try your way!

So do you think I will be able to taste the difference between pre-ground coffee and the one from my own grinder (using moka pot)?

Is it worth buying grinder in my case?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I think you would definitely benefit from a grinder but if you aren't needing to make a lot at a time, a hand grinder such as the Hario slim or Hario skerton might suit you. The bonus is that they are a lot cheaper than an electric grinder too!

I've only used a moka pot once but I used Glenn's method and really enjoyed it (despite being told off for not compressing the coffee by my Italian host!). I'm picking one up myself soon as they're really convenient, and if you don't have an espresso machine i imagine they would make a passable cappuccino if you use an aeroccino or similar for the milk.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry if I seem to keep banging on about the Bialetti Brikka - but imho they take stove top to a completely new level, and are well worth the extra cost. I use the same hot water technique as Glenn.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I`m with Vintage on this one, I moved to the Brikka last year and it is markedly better than a standard Moka pot. I also use hot water and for the grind, slightly coarser than espresso but finer than with a standard Moka pot.


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for all your suggestions.

One more question: with moka pot, do I have to use it at its full capacity? If I want to make one cup using 2 cup pot, can I put less water and half coffee portion? or is this going to ruin result?

I might be placing order today, I am very excited!

Can you recommend what beans I should start with? something easy...


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

In my experience it will work much, much better if you use it to capacity. If you only half fill the basket the results are nowhere near as good.


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Very sorry to bother you again, but I need clarification. Glenn advised buying OMNI GRIND coffee for my Moka Pot (Bialetti Brikka should be arriving soon!!







).

I looked at some webs selling coffee and they don't use this description, so I am lost.

Turkish, Espresso (too fine, I know that), Filter, Cafetiere or Percolator. Which one is omni, what do I want?

Thanks


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I think it is Filter grind.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Filter or Cafetiere should both work

Omni grind is kind of a hybrid - no good for espresso but about right for brewed coffee if you don't have access to a grinder


----------



## Karola (Jan 3, 2011)

Week has past since I searched for your advised, and I am having my almost wonderful coffee!

My Brikka arrived, I learned how to use it and even how to make froth(Thanks MonkeyHarris). My cappucino would be much nicer if I could grind my Blue sumatra that arrived few days ago, but my Hario Skerton is stuck in the post somewhere...So pre-ground Lavazza for now, but not for long hopefuly.

Thank you (Glenn especially) for sharing your knowledge and experience!


----------

